# Best dewormer for my location



## Moonwatcher (Nov 8, 2013)

I had trouble last year with worms ( being new to goats didn't help me) and have learned a few things since then. I have been told to give dewormer now through august monthly. Is this right? Can anyone tell me the best dewormer to use? All are healthy now, I want to prevent a repeat of my 1st summer with them. I am in southeast Ohio. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its not good to worm unless they need it,...I would have fecals done and go from there if you can not have fecals done go based on appearance and famacha chart...
coat condition soft and glossy vrs dull and coarse 
weight is good and not thin
eating drinking 
peeing and pooping berries
Check the inner lower lids for color..you want deep pink to red..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.Uzmg762FZ74
active ?

...good wormer choice for us has been valbazen and ivomec plus..


----------

